# Il Milan è di Redbird. Modello City. Oggi l'annuncio? Cardinale a Milano.



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.

Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno

Cardinale ha un *patrimonio personale di un miliardo* e il suo obiettivo come numero uno di RedBird è quello di raddoppiare il valore degli asset in gestione (da 6 a 11 miliardi), permettendo guadagni al Milan e ai finanziatori del progetto.

*Tuttosport:* un Milan modello City. Il piano è quello di formare franchigie per creare valore e giocatori. Il City Football Group è il modello di riferimento. UN network che ha acquistato club vincenti in tutto il mondo. Il progetto di Redbird è partito col Tolosa: acquisti mirati, vivaio e conti ok. Il club è stato promosso in Ligue 1 e ora punta all'Europa in un paio di anni. L'arrivo di Redbird una tappa di crescita per il Milan. Nei ruoli operativi attesa la conferma di Maldini e Massara

*Repubblica*: Milan a Redbird, nessun dubbio. Singer, dovrebbe rimanere con una quota di minoranza sotto il 30% e con Giorgio Furlani come esponente di riferimento. Quali saranno il budget e le linee guida del mercato. Infine, ma in realtà prima di tutto il resto, appunto quali garanzie otterrà Maldini, a cominciare dal rinnovo del contratto da dt in scadenza a fine giugno insieme a quello del ds Massara. il closing sembra destinato a concretizzarsi a settembre e due passaggi cruciali l’approvazione del bilancio a fine giugno e la campagna acquisti verranno gestiti ancora dal fondo di Paul e Gordon Singer e dall’attuale ad, Ivan Gazidis. Lo scudetto ha certamente affratellato la parte finanziaria e la parte sportiva della società, smussando alcuni spigoli, ma il rapporto non è mai diventato idilliaco, come dimostrano le più recenti dichiarazioni di Maldini, contrariato per la mancata convocazione sul tema contratto e mercato, e di Gazidis.

*Il Giornale: *conto alla rovescia per il Milan a Redbird. Sarà una rivoluzione soft, nel segno della continuità. A giorni proprietà al fondo Usa, ma Elliott resta come Gazidis e Maldini. Per vincere ancora.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> Cardinale ha un *patrimonio personale di un miliardo* e il suo obiettivo come numero uno di RedBird è quello di raddoppiare il valore degli asset in gestione (da 6 a 11 miliardi), permettendo guadagni al Milan e ai finanziatori del progetto


.


----------



## Masanijey (31 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> Cardinale ha un *patrimonio personale di un miliardo* e il suo obiettivo come numero uno di RedBird è quello di raddoppiare il valore degli asset in gestione (da 6 a 11 miliardi), permettendo guadagni al Milan e ai finanziatori del progetto


I patrimoni personali non contano mai, perché ci sta prendendo la società Redbird non sui come privato.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Maggio 2022)

Cioè questo ha meno soldi di Cr7?E certi ridono ancora di Commisso.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> Cardinale ha un *patrimonio personale di un miliardo* e il suo obiettivo come numero uno di RedBird è quello di raddoppiare il valore degli asset in gestione (da 6 a 11 miliardi), permettendo guadagni al Milan e ai finanziatori del progetto


non lo conosco ma dall'idea che mi sono fatto vedendo e leggendo qua e la quello che si vede in questi giorni credo che l'epoca dei proprietari silenziosi criptici o che parlano poco in generale (come Li e Singer) stia finendo e questo al contrario sia un gran chiaccherone...prevedo intortamenti e superc..le varie..

ecco perchè tempo fa dissi che in qualcosa mi ricordava Berlusconi...il problema è da vedere se ricorda il primo Berlusconi o l'ultimo Berlusconi..


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Cioè questo ha meno soldi di Cr7?E certi ridono ancora di Commisso.



E' la stessa identica cosa a cui ho pensato io. Mah...


----------



## Masanijey (31 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Maggio 2022)

Da Redbird ad Angry bird il passo è breve


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2022)

Non so come inquadrarli a questi.Da una parte sembra un fondo "povero" dall'altra poi penso come possono spendere più di 1 miliardo e rientrare dell'investimento se non migliorando risultati sportivi?perché per player trading bastava prendere anche una Sampdoria qualsiasi...

Ora non mi aspetto Lewandowski,ma neanche un Nunez...però un centinaio di milioni a stagione potrebbero stanziarli per il mercato e in 2-3 anni potremmo dire davvero la nostra anche in Europa...


----------



## __king george__ (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Cioè questo ha meno soldi di Cr7?E certi ridono ancora di Commisso.


mah...io ho dei dubbi pure che abbia 1 miliardo a dire il vero...poi sono i miliardi della finanza...vanno e vengono...ci sono e non ci sono..e se ci sono di chi sono?  

comunque un pò questo personaggio mi ha incuriosito...non so se sono l'unico ma non ho ancora guardato nulla..farò qualche ricerca per saperne un pò di piu


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mah...io ho dei dubbi pure che abbia 1 miliardo a dire il vero...poi sono i miliardi della finanza...vanno e vengono...ci sono e non ci sono..e se ci sono di chi sono?
> 
> comunque un pò questo personaggio mi ha incuriosito...non so se sono l'unico ma non ho ancora guardato nulla..farò qualche ricerca per saperne un pò di piu


Tanto abbiamo già capito di che gestione si tratterà.

Sulla falsa riga di quella di Elliott, per cui il patrimonio che sia di 1 miliardo o di 100 miliardi, temo a noi cambi poco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> Cardinale ha un *patrimonio personale di un miliardo* e il suo obiettivo come numero uno di RedBird è quello di raddoppiare il valore degli asset in gestione (da 6 a 11 miliardi), permettendo guadagni al Milan e ai finanziatori del progetto



Però è simpatico.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Però è simpatico.


come con le donne..  

"com'è? gnocca? bella?"
"beh..è molto simpatica"


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> Cardinale ha un *patrimonio personale di un miliardo* e il suo obiettivo come numero uno di RedBird è quello di raddoppiare il valore degli asset in gestione (da 6 a 11 miliardi), permettendo guadagni al Milan e ai finanziatori del progetto


A questo punto è meglio concludano prima possibile e iniziamo la nuova stagione.
Il rischio è il solito mercato condiviso dove si rimandano tutte le decisioni importanti.

Per il resto non mi sbilancio. Su questi di Redbird ho letto di tutto ma fondamentalmente non ne sa una mazza nessuno. Capiremo meglio quando (e se) saranno i nostri proprietari e chiariranno cosa vogliono fare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> come con le donne..
> 
> "com'è? gnocca? bella?"
> "beh..è molto simpatica"



Anche il cinesino era così simpatico. E anche Mirabelli, con le pacche sulla spalla tipo Canavacciuolo.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> Cardinale ha un *patrimonio personale di un miliardo* e il suo obiettivo come numero uno di RedBird è quello di raddoppiare il valore degli asset in gestione (da 6 a 11 miliardi), permettendo guadagni al Milan e ai finanziatori del progetto



Per me meglio non dare giudizi ora. Lo aspetto alla prova dei fatti.


----------



## ignaxio (31 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Da Redbird ad Angry bird il passo è breve


Finalmente iniziano a girare i “soprannomi”


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mah...io ho dei dubbi pure che abbia 1 miliardo a dire il vero...poi sono i miliardi della finanza...vanno e vengono...ci sono e non ci sono..e se ci sono di chi sono?
> 
> comunque un pò questo personaggio mi ha incuriosito...non so se sono l'unico ma non ho ancora guardato nulla..farò qualche ricerca per saperne un pò di piu


Buon lavoro allora,io francamente ho paura di ciò che potrei scoprire facendo ricerche.Questi danno la sensazione di star per compiere un'azione da kamikaze,e sappiamo tutti la fine che fanno i kamikaze e chi gli sta davanti.Ma come farà Maldini a prendere per buone le rassicurazioni che darà uno che ha meno soldi di Ibra?


----------



## sunburn (31 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ora non mi aspetto Lewandowski,ma neanche un Nunez...però un centinaio di milioni a stagione potrebbero stanziarli per il mercato e in 2-3 anni potremmo dire davvero la nostra anche in Europa...


Il problema è che, con le regole attuali, non si possono versare somme a caso dall’esterno ma devono essere somme che rientrino nelle voci dei ricavi del bilancio del club.
Per dire, Fiorentina e Sassuolo incassano più di noi dal main sponsor, rispettivamente 26 e 18 milioni. Il valore di mercato per metttere il marchio sulle maglietta di Fiorentina e Sassuolo è superiore a quello per mettere il marchio sulla nostra? Non credo. Sono somme versate dalle rispettive proprietà attraverso contratti di sponsorizzazioni con le proprie aziende e che fanno aumentare i ricavi del club.
Cardinale è proprietario di aziende che possano sponsorizzarci? Pare di no. Quindi…


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

*Tuttosport: un Milan modello City. Il piano è quello di formare franchigie per creare valore e giocatori. Il City Football Group è il modello di riferimento. UN network che ha acquistato club vincenti in tutto il mondo. Il progetto di Redbird è partito col Tolosa: acquisti mirati, vivaio e conti ok. Il club è stato promosso in Ligue 1 e ora punta all'Europa in un paio di anni. L'arrivo di Redbird una tappa di crescita per il Milan. Nei ruoli operativi attesa la conferma di Maldini e Massara. *


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: un Milan modello City. Il piano è quello di formare franchigie per creare valore e giocatori. Il City Football Group è il modello di riferimento. UN network che ha acquistato club vincenti in tutto il mondo. Il progetto di Redbird è partito col Tolosa: acquisti mirati, vivaio e conti ok. Il club è stato promosso in Ligue 1 e ora punta all'Europa in un paio di anni. L'arrivo di Redbird una tappa di crescita per il Milan. Nei ruoli operativi attesa la conferma di Maldini e Massara. *



Che trollata


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che, con le regole attuali, non si possono versare somme a caso dall’esterno ma devono essere somme che rientrino nelle voci dei ricavi del bilancio del club.
> Per dire, Fiorentina e Sassuolo incassano più di noi dal main sponsor, rispettivamente 26 e 18 milioni. Il valore di mercato per metttere il marchio sulle maglietta di Fiorentina e Sassuolo è superiore a quello per mettere il marchio sulla nostra? Non credo. Sono somme versate dalle rispettive proprietà attraverso contratti di sponsorizzazioni con le proprie aziende e che fanno aumentare i ricavi del club.
> Cardinale è proprietario di aziende che possano sponsorizzarci? Pare di no. Quindi…



Io penso sia solo questione di volontà. Non so se hanno uno sponsor ma trovarne uno fittizio non credo sia un problema per loro...
Resta quello che dicevo ad inizio post. Perché spendere 1.3 miliardi per rimanere a galleggiare?


----------



## diavolo (31 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A questo punto è meglio concludano prima possibile e iniziamo la nuova stagione.
> Il rischio è il solito mercato condiviso dove si rimandano tutte le decisioni importanti.
> 
> Per il resto non mi sbilancio. Su questi di Redbird ho letto di tutto ma fondamentalmente non ne sa una mazza nessuno. Capiremo meglio quando (e se) saranno i nostri proprietari e chiariranno cosa vogliono fare.



In ogni articolo dicono che il fondo Elliott si terrà il 30% delle quote quindi immagino che il mercato sarebbe stato condiviso anche se avessero raggiunto il closing 4 mesi fa. Con quasi un terzo del Milan Paul Singer avrà suoi uomini nel cda e penso che potrà mettere becco ovunque.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> Cardinale ha un *patrimonio personale di un miliardo* e il suo obiettivo come numero uno di RedBird è quello di raddoppiare il valore degli asset in gestione (da 6 a 11 miliardi), permettendo guadagni al Milan e ai finanziatori del progetto


Non possono aspettare domani, così mi godo il compleanno? 

(Comunque se parli di "modello City", CERTAMENTE la gente non pensa a quello che è scritto qui)


----------



## Alkampfer (31 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Finalmente iniziano a girare i “soprannomi”


speriamo di non chiamarlo mai Richelieu.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> In ogni articolo dicono che il fondo Elliott si terrà il 30% delle quote quindi immagino che il mercato sarebbe stato condiviso anche se avessero raggiunto il closing 4 mesi fa. Con quasi un terzo del Milan Paul Singer avrà suoi uomini nel cda e penso che potrà mettere becco ovunque.


Vero in parte. Sicuramente rimarranno coinvolti, ma non avendo piu la maggioranza in CDA non avranno un ruolo decisivo in tante situazioni.
Il discorso del mercato condiviso che intendo dire si riferisce piuttosto all'entrata di Redbird. Mi aspetto che come ogni società che acquista intendano cambiare profondamente l'assetto dirigenziale e mettere uomini di fiducia nelle posizione chiave, non solo nel CDA. Questo significa che chi è in uscita avrà poco o nessun potere decisionale e si tenderà a rimandare tutto al mercato di gennaio.

Vediamo, ma entrare a questo punto in un cambio di proprietà è un casino e rischia seriamente di compromettere la prossima stagione.

Per ora è difficile trarre conclusioni, si sa poco o nulla.


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non possono aspettare domani, così mi godo il compleanno?
> 
> (Comunque se parli di "modello City", CERTAMENTE la gente non pensa a quello che è scritto qui)



Compiamo lo stesso giorno


----------



## Giofa (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Buon lavoro allora,io francamente ho paura di ciò che potrei scoprire facendo ricerche.Questi danno la sensazione di star per compiere un'azione da kamikaze,e sappiamo tutti la fine che fanno i kamikaze e chi gli sta davanti.Ma come farà Maldini a prendere per buone le rassicurazioni che darà uno che ha meno soldi di Ibra?


Però quanti soldi ha Cardinale conta praticamente zero. E conta poco anche il patrimonio in gestione.
Esagerando se lui avesse proposto il progetto Milan a una serie di investitori e Bezos e Musk avessero accettato penseremmo le stesse cose? Sponsor fittizi ci sarebbero?
Io l'ho sparata ovviamente grossa ma credo che le notizie in mano ai giornalisti siano davvero poche. Poi probabilmente avrete ragione voi, ma io aspetto i fatti prima di spararmi nei piedi


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Però quanti soldi ha Cardinale conta praticamente zero. E conta poco anche il patrimonio in gestione.
> Esagerando se lui avesse proposto il progetto Milan a una serie di investitori e Bezos e Musk avessero accettato penseremmo le stesse cose? Sponsor fittizi ci sarebbero?
> Io l'ho sparata ovviamente grossa ma credo che le notizie in mano ai giornalisti siano davvero poche. Poi probabilmente avrete ragione voi, ma io aspetto i fatti prima di spararmi nei piedi



Anche perché a sentir loro ieri Cardinale sarebbe dovuto atterrare a Milano e Origi avrebbe dovuto completare le visite...


----------



## malos (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> ...


Grossissimo mah. Previsione a breve termine? Rassicura la parte tecnica, Maldini rimane anche perchè ha dato la sua parola a giocatori agenti vari, vede la situazione e se annusa aria pesante saluta a gennaio.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Cioè questo ha meno soldi di Cr7?E certi ridono ancora di Commisso.


Non è che la gente ride di Commisso perchè è povero eh.


----------



## Solo (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> ...


Certo che arrivare ad ore dalla firma senza avere chiarezza sulla struttura finanziaria dell'operazione... Mah speriamo non spunti fuori il cetriolone. 

Ormai sembra fatta per cui speriamo solo si sbrighino e parlino con Maldini.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> ...


Chissà se qualcuno chiederà a Jerry Calà di chi sono i soldi che sta investendo nel Milan. E' inutile siamo condannati a questi giri perversi fino a quando il cyborg non mollerà. Mi auguro rimangano Maldini, Massara e Moncada, che non ho dubbi cercheranno in ogni modo di farci rimanere competitivi ad alti livelli.


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Maggio 2022)

Progetto city ?? Buahahahaha ma suicidati hai meno soldi di de bruyne..


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

*Repubblica: Milan a Redbird, nessun dubbio. Singer, dovrebbe rimanere con una quota di minoranza sotto il **30% e con Giorgio Furlani come esponente di riferimento. Quali saranno il budget e le linee guida del mercato. Infine, ma in realtà prima di tutto il resto, appunto quali garanzie otterrà Maldini, a cominciare dal rinnovo del contratto da dt in scadenza a fine giugno insieme a quello del ds Massara. il closing sembra destinato a concretizzarsi a settembre e due passaggi cruciali l’approvazione del bilancio a fine giugno e la campagna acquisti verranno gestiti ancora dal fondo di Paul e Gordon Singer e dall’attuale ad, Ivan Gazidis. Lo scudetto ha certamente affratellato la parte finanziaria e la parte sportiva della società, smussando alcuni spigoli, ma il rapporto non è mai diventato idilliaco, come dimostrano le più recenti dichiarazioni di Maldini, contrariato per la mancata convocazione sul tema contratto e mercato, e **di Gazidis. *


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero in parte. Sicuramente rimarranno coinvolti, ma *non avendo piu la maggioranza in CDA non avranno un ruolo decisivo in tante situazion*i.
> Il discorso del mercato condiviso che intendo dire si riferisce piuttosto all'entrata di Redbird. Mi aspetto che come ogni società che acquista intendano cambiare profondamente l'assetto dirigenziale e mettere uomini di fiducia nelle posizione chiave, non solo nel CDA. Questo significa che chi è in uscita avrà poco o nessun potere decisionale e si tenderà a rimandare tutto al mercato di gennaio.
> 
> Vediamo, ma entrare a questo punto in un cambio di proprietà è un casino e rischia seriamente di compromettere la prossima stagione.
> ...


sei sicuro? io aspetterei prima di dirlo.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

*Il Giornale: conto alla rovescia per il Milan a Redbird. Sarà una rivoluzione soft, nel segno della continuità. A giorni proprietà al fondo Usa, ma Elliott resta come Gazidis e Maldini. Per vincere ancora.*


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> ...


.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Maggio 2022)

Oggi mi sono svegliato pessimista, scommetto che questa settimana non sapremo nulla delle questioni che più ci interessano (intervista di Maldini per capirci) e toccherà tribolare fino a fine mese "bruciando " giugno che è importantissimo nella programmazione del futuro.


----------



## nybreath (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' la stessa identica cosa a cui ho pensato io. Mah...



Comisso ha detto una cosa giusta, lui l ha detta un po come offesa, un po come vanto personale, ma Cardinale non ci prende coi soldi suoi. Il patrimonio personale di Cardinale non vuol dire quasi niente.
Il problema dell'acquisizione da Redbird sicuramente non sarà di mancanza di soldi, bisognerà capire che strategia imporranno alla società per capitalizzare. Redbird é facile immaginare che entra nel Milan per guadagnare, sicuramente non per amore dello sport, questo non vuol dire che non vogliano passare dai successi sportivi, ma per ora é tutto un incognita.
Fatto sta che il patrimonio personale di Cardinale ha poco valore nella cosa, le partecipazioni societarie di Redbird sono infinite.


----------



## EmmePi (31 Maggio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Però quanti soldi ha Cardinale conta praticamente zero. E conta poco anche il patrimonio in gestione.
> Esagerando se lui avesse proposto il progetto Milan a una serie di investitori e Bezos e Musk avessero accettato penseremmo le stesse cose? Sponsor fittizi ci sarebbero?
> Io l'ho sparata ovviamente grossa ma credo che le notizie in mano ai giornalisti siano davvero poche. Poi probabilmente avrete ragione voi, ma io aspetto i fatti prima di spararmi nei piedi


Speriamo davvero che dietro sto uccello ci sia qualcuno coi *soldi veri*...


----------



## cuoredidrago (31 Maggio 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Comisso ha detto una cosa giusta, lui l ha detta un po come offesa, un po come vanto personale, ma Cardinale non ci prende coi soldi suoi. Il patrimonio personale di Cardinale non vuol dire quasi niente.
> Il problema dell'acquisizione da Redbird sicuramente non sarà di mancanza di soldi, bisognerà capire che strategia imporranno alla società per capitalizzare. Redbird é facile immaginare che entra nel Milan per guadagnare, sicuramente non per amore dello sport, questo non vuol dire che non vogliano passare dai successi sportivi, ma per ora é tutto un incognita.
> Fatto sta che il patrimonio personale di Cardinale ha poco valore nella cosa, le partecipazioni societarie di Redbird sono infinite.


Ma infatti, il discorso di Commisso mi aspetto di sentirlo in un bar di periferia, in mezzo a un "la juve ruba" e "mai stati in B". 
Il punto è , come giustamente sottolinei, che ad oggi noi tifosi (ma anche la stampa) ci avventuriamo in acrobazie interpretative e passiamo da ipotesi verosimili a vere e proprie catastrofi sportive. Banale da dirsi, lo so, ma è tutto inutile finchè non ci saranno le firme e, soprattutto, finchè non vedremo i primi fatti.


----------



## El picinin (31 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi il calcio come noi lo vorremmo in Italia e finito,tranne la Juve tutte le altre proprietà sono qui per guadagnare farsene una ragione e sperare sempre di avere dirigenti capaci


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Comisso ha detto una cosa giusta, lui l ha detta un po come offesa, un po come vanto personale, ma Cardinale non ci prende coi soldi suoi. Il patrimonio personale di Cardinale non vuol dire quasi niente.
> Il problema dell'acquisizione da Redbird sicuramente non sarà di mancanza di soldi, bisognerà capire che strategia imporranno alla società per capitalizzare. Redbird é facile immaginare che entra nel Milan per guadagnare, sicuramente non per amore dello sport, questo non vuol dire che non vogliano passare dai successi sportivi, ma per ora é tutto un incognita.
> Fatto sta che il patrimonio personale di Cardinale ha poco valore nella cosa, le partecipazioni societarie di Redbird sono infinite.



Entrano per fare un investimento. 

Sfruttare il brand Milan per fare soldi in ogni modo possibile attraverso strategie comunicative e media company e per lo stadio. 

Non è nient altro che un investimento per speculare sulla situazione di stallo infrastrutturale in cui siamo.

Certo che 1 miliardo è veramente tanto.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate *


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il calcio come noi lo vorremmo in Italia e finito,tranne la Juve tutte le altre proprietà sono qui per guadagnare farsene una ragione e sperare sempre di avere dirigenti capaci


Tutti lo sanno ma alcuni, per motivi a me oscuri, rifiutano categoricamente di accettarlo.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Maggio 2022)

La bussola dei fondi è fare soldi, non vittorie.

Poi possiamo credere a tutte le ipermegateorie finanziarie possibili.

Vedremo.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La bussola dei fondi è fare soldi, non vittorie.
> 
> Poi possiamo credere a tutte le ipermegateorie finanziarie possibili.
> 
> Vedremo.



Se c'era chi credeva alle miniere di fosforo...


----------



## Rickrossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Cioè questo ha meno soldi di Cr7?E certi ridono ancora di Commisso.


Io preferisco essere in mano a un fondo piuttosto che a commisso sinceramente.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> ...



.


----------



## sacchino (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Cioè questo ha meno soldi di Cr7?E certi ridono ancora di Commisso.


Se i soldi li ha fatti con questo lavoro è uno in gamba, se li ha fatti perché è morto il nonno e gli ha lasciato una fabbrica con 120.000 dipendenti è un paraculato.


----------



## sacchino (31 Maggio 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Comisso ha detto una cosa giusta, lui l ha detta un po come offesa, un po come vanto personale, ma Cardinale non ci prende coi soldi suoi. Il patrimonio personale di Cardinale non vuol dire quasi niente.
> Il problema dell'acquisizione da Redbird sicuramente non sarà di mancanza di soldi, bisognerà capire che strategia imporranno alla società per capitalizzare. Redbird é facile immaginare che entra nel Milan per guadagnare, sicuramente non per amore dello sport, questo non vuol dire che non vogliano passare dai successi sportivi, ma per ora é tutto un incognita.
> Fatto sta che il patrimonio personale di Cardinale ha poco valore nella cosa, le partecipazioni societarie di Redbird sono infinite.


C'è gente che pensa ancora che l'imprenditore usi i suoi soldi personali.


----------



## Route66 (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche il cinesino era così simpatico. E anche Mirabelli, con le pacche sulla spalla tipo Canavacciuolo.


Fassone invece era ed è semplicemente inguardabile!
Su questo siamo tutti concordi....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Fassone invece era ed è semplicemente inguardabile!
> Su questo siamo tutti concordi....



Sì sì, brutto, antipatico e incompetente. Tutto assieme


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì sì, brutto, antipatico e incompetente. Tutto assieme


Sembrava un alluce con gli occhi e la bocca


----------



## Solo (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> ...


Comunque finora nessuno ha annunciato lo sbarco a Milano di Cardinale. Parte la solita slitta?


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque finora nessuno ha annunciato lo sbarco a Milano di Cardinale. Parte la solita slitta?


Perché non lo sanno se è sbarcato o no, molti dicono che è sbarcato, ma Cardinale non posta nulla, se ne sta zitto fino a che non chiude la pratica. Quindi brancolano nel buio. Che sia oggi gli annunci lo dicono i giornalisti, per supposizione non perché hanno notizie certe.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Nomaduk (31 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non lo conosco ma dall'idea che mi sono fatto vedendo e leggendo qua e la quello che si vede in questi giorni credo che l'epoca dei proprietari silenziosi criptici o che parlano poco in generale (come Li e Singer) stia finendo e questo al contrario sia un gran chiaccherone...prevedo intortamenti e superc..le varie..
> 
> ecco perchè tempo fa dissi che in qualcosa mi ricordava Berlusconi...il problema è da vedere se ricorda il primo Berlusconi o l'ultimo Berlusconi..



Semplicemente pallotta


----------



## nik10jb (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.
> 
> Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno
> 
> ...


Notizia dalla gazzetta. Cardinale ha firmato, il Milan cambia proprietà


----------



## FreddieM83 (31 Maggio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Se i soldi li ha fatti con questo lavoro è uno in gamba, se li ha fatti perché è morto il nonno e gli ha lasciato una fabbrica con 120.000 dipendenti è un paraculato.


Credo si sia costruito da solo.

Honours degree con lode all'Università di Harvard, master a Oxford e oltre vent'anni in Goldman Sachs, partendo da semplice impiegato bancario per poi diventarne partner. A me il suo curriculum sembra importante.

Altra cosa che apprezzo di lui: nemmeno una singola dichiarazione sulla vicenda. Da non sottovalutare.


----------



## Solo (31 Maggio 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Notizia dalla gazzetta. Cardinale ha firmato, il Milan cambia proprietà


Finalmente.


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Notizia dalla gazzetta. Cardinale ha firmato, il Milan cambia proprietà


Dove c'è scritto? Il sito non lo da ancora tale notizia...


----------



## Solo (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dove c'è scritto? Il sito non lo da ancora tale notizia...


Come no? Hanno la breaking news in homepage.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dove c'è scritto? Il sito non lo da ancora tale notizia...


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come no? Hanno la breaking news in homepage.


Scusa hai ragione, colpa della mia cache


----------



## Didaco (31 Maggio 2022)

Grande Gerry!


----------



## Swaitak (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2418


Che gli uccelli ci siano dolci e non amari


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

Ora fino a che fanno il comunicato ufficiale passano ore 

Non so, non che mi fidi molto ma staremo a vedere, ero scettico anche su Elliot ma uno scudo lo abbiamo vinto. Tutto dipenderà se rinnova Maldini e soprattutto se a corto giro arriveranno:
-Ogiri
-Botman
-Sanchez

se si chiudono queste trattative già fatte vuol dire che possiamo stare tranquilli altrimenti se accade il contrario (Maldini non rinnova e quelli sopra non arrivano) siamo nei cavoli amari...


----------

